# Bug in SOTW navigation



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

This is a bug that needs to be fixed. Here's how to reproduce it.


Start at: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/
Log in if you are not automatically logged in when you open the home page
From the menu, choose *(Saxophone) Makes and Models*
_Observe that you are still logged in_
Choose *Sax vs. Sax*
_At this point you are at this location:
*The Marketplace->Sax vs. Sax, Mpc, etc.*_
_and you are no longer logged in and cannot post without logging in._
Do not log in, however
Click the browser's Back button
_You are now logged in again and are back at *(Saxophone) Makes and Models*_
Choose *Other A-M *
_you are still logged in_
Choose *Misc. Sax Manufacturers (not listed above)*
_you get there, but you are no longer logged in._

The bug logs you out when you don't mean to and, in one case, navigates to somewhere other than where the menu indicates you are going. Getting logged out is a bother, because, since I opt to stay logged in even when I exit the browser, I then have to remember where I saved my password and go look it up.

Please fix this bug. Thank you.


----------



## BobbyC (May 17, 2007)

I verified this using Konqueror browser on Linux so it seems to indicate a forum problem.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*IE and Firefox*

I tried to create it using IE and Firefox browsers on Windows and XP and two different accounts. No problems.

If it is a Forum software bug on some browsers or settings, I am not going to worry too much because we are to upgrade the forum platform in a few days.

Thanks for your report, Al.


----------

